# rofl noobx und selfpwnd



## Greshnak (5. April 2009)

In meinen "Dk die erste Heldenklasse"-Thread sprechen manche so ne Sprache die ich nicht kann, deshalb würde ich gerne wissen was selfpwnd und rofl noobx bedeuten. kann mir daraus nichts herleiten, ich glaube aber das rofl noobx eine Erklärung zu Selfpwnd ist da man es zu mir sagt wenn ich frage was das heißt.

Und was heißt "cuz u r just a gimp "???


----------



## chopi (5. April 2009)

Und ich dachte,das wäre Ironie o.0


----------



## Greshnak (5. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und ich dachte,das wäre Ironie o.0



Dann hast du falsch gedacht ^^

Kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten bitte?


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> In meinen "Dk die erste Heldenklasse"-Thread sprechen manche so ne Sprache die ich nicht kann, deshalb würde ich gerne wissen was selfpwnd und rofl noobx bedeuten. kann mir daraus nichts herleiten, ich glaube aber das rofl noobx *rofl=auf dem Boden liegen und lachen  noob=ein Neuling, meist bei Online-Spielen, der als lernunwillig erscheint* eine Erklärung zu Selfpwnd ist da man es zu mir sagt wenn ich frage was das heißt.
> 
> Und was heißt "cuz u r just a gimp "??? *cause you are just a gimp*


selfpwnd= selber fertiggemacht oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (5. April 2009)

Danke dir, aber was bedeutet diese "gimp" und selfpwnd?


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Danke dir, aber was bedeutet diese "gimp" und selfpwnd?





Skatero schrieb:


> selfpwnd= selber fertiggemacht oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ist deine Erklärung für selfpwnd


----------



## Greshnak (5. April 2009)

Danke an alle, keine weiteren Fragen


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2009)

Gimp = Sowas wie ein Nap oder ein Noob -> jemand ders einfach nicht drauf hat
Pwned = Owned = Fertiggemacht im prinzip, aber eigentlich übersetzt man das nicht ^^

"cuz u r just a gimp " = Because you are just a gimp = Weil du einfach ein Gimp (siehe oben) bist.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Hier wird ihnen geholfen


----------

